# CPR on Hamster



## rodentsrus

Hi All.


I meant to post this when this happened 4 months ago...My b/f was watching TV and heard a strange noise coming from Patches our dwarf hamster. He went to check him and noticed he had trouble breathing He actually did CPR (mouth to nose)on him by breathing gently into his nose and he survived...we brought him to the vet the next day and they put him on oxygen..it turned out he had a abscess in his mouth he is OK now...


----------



## thedogsmother

He is gorgeous, well done to your bf. When I was a kid my hamster stopped breathing and went really rigid, my dad did the same, she went on for another two years after that, I never found out what had made her stop breathing though.


----------



## ....zoe....

wow thats a very well done to your bf ! 

btw i love your hammie havnt actually seen a long haired dwarf  
i want one now ! lol


----------

